# Gmail Address Book?



## rhynetc (Mar 11, 2012)

I can e-mail from LR4 using my gmail account but I can't get to my gmail address book.  Is there no way to use the existing gmail address book from within LR4?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 11, 2012)

IIRC, this was an issue raised during beta.  LR only uses its own address book.  It should seem to be a simple task to tap into the local mail client address book, but there are lots of mail clients.  Outlook , Thunderbird and Mail.app are just a few. And you have to account for both OSX and Win.  Each one would need to be managed and coded individually.  This is not a trivial task, but might be a cottage industry for an enterprising plugin developer.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2012)

If you have a local mail client installed, Lightroom will allow you to go through that, which would give you access to your computer's address book.  And Google has tools that allow you to sync your address book with a local address book.  Might be a workaround, at least until a developer gets stuck into it.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 11, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you have a local mail client installed, Lightroom will allow you to go through that, which would give you access to your computer's address book....


I must be missing something. I have the Mail.app as my local client, but I can not see a way to use my local address book in the LR Email function?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2012)

Does Mail show up in the pop-up on the right, where you select the account to send from?  If so, don't fill in the address in the email dialog - just hit send - and it'll pass the images to a new email message in Mail.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 12, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Does Mail show up in the pop-up on the right, where you select the account to send from?  If so, don't fill in the address in the email dialog - just hit send - and it'll pass the images to a new email message in Mail.


OK, Now I see. I have in the list, the Gmail Account that I configured in LR, Apple Mail, & "Go to Email Account Manager"  I can choose it and Send via the LR Mail Client and used the Gmail SMTP server that I configured in LR even if I don't have an address in the LR Address book. However, if (as you suggest) I leave the Address field blank and Choose Apple Mail, the {Send} button is activated and I can 'send' to only the local mail client where I can 'send' again using the default SMTP mail server.  Now in  my Apple Client, I can choose any SMTP mail server that I have set up, including Gmail.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep, that sounds right.  Slightly convoluted, I know!


----------



## jrsforums (Mar 13, 2012)

Try LR/gmail plug in
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=extensionDetail&extid=1851523


----------

